# Downtown Deco news.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

We're now on Facebook. Check out our page, "Like" it & we'll make sure you get the latest from Downtown Deco, including news, specials, modeling tips and behind the scenes looks at the company. Updated several times per day.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Downtown-Deco/213351728739385


Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


----------

